# does anyone remove the running boards



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

Just wondering if anyone takes them off for the winter? Mine just pack with snow, I broke part of one last year when I got stuck, and they collect huge chunks from the tires. I have the plastic ones. Anyone else take them off or am I crazy


----------



## hinikersnowplow (Jan 23, 2007)

mine are stainless steel and i leave em on


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

My are stock snd have never been damaged. They help protect the body when i have to drive thru a pile. Plus it would be too hard to get into the truck without them


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I run Nerf bars and sure in heavy snow it might collect but it fall away with a sledge hammer.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I have open running boards like a nerf bars They are Alum. size of a 2x4. These set close to the truck doesn't stick out to far.
I know the build up your talking about in the past having regular type running boards they would get build up on top and on the bottom. I like these and I have nerf bars


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

I once this winter had troubles closing my door.

I think a great solution would be to vent exhaust through them tubes.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

On a Call;1961361 said:


> I once this winter had troubles closing my door.
> 
> I think a great solution would be to vent exhaust through them tubes.


That would work

My self I drink to much water or soda I have no build up on mine,well on the driver side natural De-icer


----------



## RMGLawn (Jan 2, 2012)

I take them off all of my new trucks, sell them and make the first payment with them. Those things aren't cheap


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I take my passenger side running board off....on the first frozen bank or rock I find on that side...I want the chrome tube style, these full plastic types suck in snow.


----------



## On a Call (Jan 14, 2015)

If you were close, I have a set of chrome.


----------



## allagashpm (Sep 29, 2012)

I guess it makes sense to keep them on to keep from doing body damage. They are definitely cheap quality but hey its a work truck


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Sorry but running board are not the same as rock sliders. They most likey will not prevent any damage and probably add to damage under the door when you hit something with them on. Never run running boards never will.


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We leave ours on until the rockers rot out. Then the running boards remove themselves. Takes about 12 years up here. Sadly, it's about the same deal with the truck beds.


----------

